# Flex coat high build problems



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Been using flex coat high build for a while and just not getting the results I want.my finish looks wavy not glasslike and smooth. Ive done all I know to do from thinning the finish to warming the two parts before mixing and mixing till my hand falls off. Any suggestions? Got a rod to do for a friend and want it perfect.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

did you change threads by chance? I cheaped out and tried to do a trim band out of some Walmart thread and it refused the flex coat and made some nasty wavy areas


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well if I do get Wal-Mart thread its only the nylon 100%.but who knows..I usually only use pro wrap.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

How about the lite build flex coat?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I've never used the lite build stuff. 

I read that some of the nylon thread is impregnated with silicone to keep the embroidery machines from jamming up or something, and that is what screws with the flex coat. Worth looking into I guess? Maybe someone with more experience than I've got will chime in.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

did you try color preserver first?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

"Wavy" as in random humps or even at every thread?

What are you using for a brush and how wide is it?


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

put on one coat of color preserver, I'm using the Flexcoat brushes that come with the kit.there are some brushes that I'm interested in getting there in the arts and craft section at Walmart.they have 3 different sizes in the package and they remind me of a sable brush.usually the entire wrap looks uneven when it's coated.I usually do two coats with ample drying time between coats.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

if you drop or "paint" epoxy on a piece of tin foil and let it be, you'll find out that the epoxy will level itself, it is its nature.

dont mess with it after you apply it, that's the beginners mistake all the time, they just cant leave it alone.
make sure the amount you put in is compatible with the speed of your dryer, too much epoxy and too slow rpm, makes it "football".


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wider is better/easier to apply evenly. Load the brush, apply. Get the excess epoxy off brush but make sure its not dry. Move the applied epoxy around and use the drag of the epoxy against the brush staying off the threads to get the stuff level. 
Here's the style of brushes I used, buy what you can afford, its a worthwhile investment for finishes. Just clean it good when finished. You'll know what I mean when you price these.

http://www.dickblick.com/brushshapes/fan/


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

try lightly heating it with a torch but make sure u know what u are doing try and find someone to show u hands on thats how u make it perfect heat gun would be safer


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use an alcohol torch to get the finish to run a bit.I think im gonna go to Flexcoat lite.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

u dont need torch to level it, epoxy levels itself.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Question? is your flex coat not level or do you see a light swirl or cloudyness in the finish? If its cloudy or swirly something is contaminating your epoxy. Could be the color preserver if you didn't let is set up long enough. The cold weather we are having would require a longer dry time, unless your inside with the heat on. Other factors are brushes, cups, anything that touches the flex coat when mixing. If the flex coat isnt level, tempurature also plays a factor. Flex coat is self leveling, but based on the type of thread, underwrapes, rpm of your motor, etc. all will effect the leveling of the flex coat. Note: generally, several thin coats of flex coat are better than one heavy coat. Good luck.


----------

